# Need some advise



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Recently the college I go to (I study animal care btw =]) bred 2 of their 3 rats! She gave birth this week and ate the babies I new this was a bad idea to breed them in the first place but they just said we all need to learn about this kind of thing on the course!

Today my mate told me they are breeding them again and the male is still with her so their is a possibility she is pregnant again this is bad isn't it? I really don't think the college know what they are doing but they aren't going to listen to me what can I do?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

If the male was still with her when she gave birth there is a very good chance that she is pregnant again. Back to back pregnancies, especially when the first was obviously traumatic for her will weaken her body and may cause her to reject the new babes as well.

I feel there's absolutely no need to do this. What are they trying to teach? Male + Female = Babies? I think most people already know that. :evil: If it's development, there are books. If it's to dissect them, well... 

I suppose you could write a letter of protest to the highest authority you can, make it well written and pointed, and mention that it seems cruel to breed them constantly for no good reason.


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm not going to be at college for a week now its half term so I will be to late  as soon as I go back I will tell them not to do it and to stop its NOT to dissect its so they can sell them or something i'm hardly ever at college I'm a lot of a skiver lol


----------

